# Haftung/ rechtliche Frage



## Anonymous (12 August 2002)

Hallo !

Ich habe mal eine Frage, die gehört eigentlich gar nicht unbedingt hierher und wäre eher etwas für einen Anwalt.
Aber vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja kundig machen.

ich selber bin vor Dialern etc. geschützt. Klar habe ich auch meine Familie/Verwandte drauf aufmerksam gemacht auf  die Problematik.

Aber jetzt mal ne Frage : angenommen jemand der mit mir verwandt (blutsverwandt) ist (Geschwister, Tanten etc.) produzieren eine sehr hohe Telefonrechnung und können das nicht zahlen. Muß ich dann dafür gerade stehen, wenn der Telefonanschluß auf deren Namen läuft ( und ich auch kein Mitbenutzer bin). Ich meine können so "Dialerschulden" weitervererbt werden? Klingt zwar saudoof, aber interessiert mich eben.

Klaro ist es das beste sich zu schützen und andere auf die Problematik aufmerksam zu machen , aber trotzdem mal die Frage.


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2002)

...dafür ist dieses Forum, m.E. nicht so zuständig. Versuch es mal unter
www.recht.de
und stelle die Frage dort im Forum. (kannste ja das Fachgebiet raussuchen...)
...also ich habe bis heute dort immer interessante Tipps bekommen...


----------



## Rahmat (13 August 2002)

Hallo Gast1 ,

1.) Nur bei *echtem* Internet by call (also wenn Du keine individuellen Benutzerdaten eingeben mußt) entstehen die Kosten am physikalischen Telefonanschluß. Sobald Du Dich mit Benutzerkennung anmeldest, entstehen die Kosten beim Benutzer dieser Kennung.

2.) Hast Du Dir einen 0190-er eingefangen, so trennt dieser normalerweise die bestehende Verbindung und baut eine "etwas teurere" neue Verbindung auf. Bei dieser Verbindung entstehen die Kosten wieder am physikalischen Telefonanschluß. D.h. Dein Bruder oder Schwager kann Dir keine 0190/0900/0192/0193... usw. Kosten reindrücken, wenn er z.B. Deine t-online-Zugangsdaten kennt, sondern er bleibt selber drauf sitzen.

3.) Stellen Deine Kinder etwas an, so mußt auch Du dafür in die Bresche springen. Beispiel: "Baustellenschild: Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder."
Umgekehrt müssen z.B. Kinder für Ihre Eltern aufkommen, wenn diese z.B. Pflegebedürftig sind und keine Kohle da ist.
Das hat auch nichts mit volljährig oder nicht zu tun. Es kommt nur auf die Verwandschaftsverhältnisse an.
Dabei gilt: Nur direkte Verwandschaft in vertikaler Linie "gilt" (aufsteigend und absteigend). Also Vater-Tochter oder Tochter-Mutter.
In horizontaler Linie (Bruder-Schwester) bestehen keinerlei Verpflichtungen zu Hilfe zu eilen. Und jeder sollte sich das genau überlegen. Es ist schön, wenn einer dem anderen helfen kann. Es macht aber keinen Sinn, wenn zwei Parteien bankrott sind, und das nur für diese Scheiß :bang:  :bang:  :bang:  :bang:  :bang: dialer.
Diese Beistandsverpflichtung gilt nur im Zivilrecht, nicht im Strafrecht. (Ist sowieso klar, das wäre ja noch schöner, Dein Sohn wird zu zwei Jahren verknackt und stirbt nach einem Jahr, dann mußt Du nicht das restliche Jahr absitzen  ).
Und da denke ich wird es auch irgendwelche Grenzen geben, denn es geht ja auch nicht, dass Dein Sohn in Saus und Braus lebt, Du am Hungertuch nagst und Dein Sohn immer nur meint "Rechnung geht auf meinen Vater, ich hab keine Kohle ".
Inwiefern diese Beistandsverpflichtungen auch eine Generation überspringen, also dass Du für Deinen Opa ... oder umgekehrt, weiß ich nicht genau, glaube aber, da gilt die Verpflichtung auch.

Hoffe hab weiterhelfen können

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2002)

*Recht*

@Rahamat

Hey du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen.... sehr interessant....

ist ja im Prinzip auch nur hypothetisch.. aber schon wichtig...

Also für meine Eltern muß ich aufkommen, für meinen Bruder/ meine Schwester nicht.... Gerade die Geschwister die gehen ja auch ins Internet, haben  Handy und so (all dieses moderne "Zeugs"). Letztendlich kann ich ja auch nicht auf meine Geschwister aufpassen was die im Internet machen, ich kann sie nur beraten.  

Das mit Oma und Opa erübrigt sich glaube ich, die hat eh kein Internet ....


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2002)

*Recht*

@Rahamat

also nochmal für meinen Bruder /meine Schwester muß ich weder im Straf noch im Zivilrecht, d.h. also auch nicht für Dialerkosten, Speilschulden, und so aufkommen gell?

Meine Eltern müsen aber für meinen Bruder/meine Schwester aufkommen? Also wenn meine Schwester 100 000 Euro Dialerkosten produziert und das nicht zahlen kann, hab ich keinerlei Verpflichtungen und muß keinen Cent zahlen. Meine Eltern müssten dann blechen schlimmstenfalls .... Stimmt doch so?

Klingt jetzt ziemlich hart , ist ja aber auch nur hypothetisch alles.....


----------



## Rahmat (13 August 2002)

Genau,

ich habe das Problem allerdings nicht im Zusammenhang mit dialern kennengelernt, sonder in einem ganz anderen Zusammenhang.

Wir waren 13 jahre lang selbstständig, haben nachdem die Geschäfte nicht mehr so gut gingen verkauft und ich habe eine IT-Umschulung gemacht. Das war noch zu Greencard-Zeiten. Nach dem ich die Umschulung abgeschlossen hatte war die IT-Branche am Boden, etliche Pleiten hier in der Ulmer Gegend mit Masenentlassungen usw. D.h. Job: Pustekuchen.
Da wir selbstständig waren gibts natürlich auch kein Arbeitslosengeld. Und als Einzelunternehmen (nix GmbH usw.) mußt Du für jeden Pfennig selber gerade stehen. Und dann kommt man doch an den Punkt, wo man sich überlegt, ob man ohne Sozialhilfe noch existieren kann (wirtschaftlich), oder wenigstens befristet darauf angewiesen ist (bei 4 Kids).

Die Sozialhilfe mußt Du aber zurückzahlen, wenn Du kannst. Wenn nicht wendet sich das Sozialamt aber durchaus auch an Eltern, Schwiegereltern, erwachsene Kinder usw., aber nicht an Geschwister.
Außerdem mußt Du bei der Bank entsprechende Formulare und Bestätigungen bringen.
D.h. Du bist nicht mehr kreditwürdig, u.U. wird Dir sogar das Girokonto gekündigt.
Wenn Du eh schon keinen Job findest, ist es dann natürlich eine besondere Empfehlung, wenn Du kein Girokonto angeben kannst, auf das das Geld überwiesen werden soll. Macht sich immer besonders gut.
D.h. mit diesem Schritt bist Du wirklich unten durch.
Ein besseres Diskriminierungsprogramm bietet nicht einmal das indische Kastenwesen.

Von daher kann der Opa oder die Oma als Pflegefall dann gegebenfalls doch noch zu einem finanziellen Problem werden, auch wenn Opi nicht mit zittrigen Händen durch's Internet surft.

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2002)

*Haftung*

@Rahmat

Und hättest nicht mal bei einer anderen Bank versuchen könne, da ein Girokonto aufzumachen? Vielleicht sind andere Bankden ja großzügiger...


 

Was mich ja noch interessieren würde : wenn meine Geschwister Schulden haben und sterben würden, dann würden ja meine Eltern blechen müssen. Dann sind das ja praktisch die Schulden nicht mehr meiner geschwister, sondern meiner Eltern. Und somit könnten diese Schulden doch indirekt an mich weitervererbt werden, wenn meine Eltern sterben würden.... 

Na ja hat jetzt nix mit Dialern zu tun, werde das auch mal in nem rechtsforum fragen....


----------



## Rahmat (13 August 2002)

Hi @ Gast 1,

ich habe noch keine Sozialhilfe beantragt, und im Moment schaut es so aus, als ob sich doch die eine oder andere Einnahmequelle auftut.   

Und zu den Banken: Dürftest Du schon recht haben, aber ich denke mal, so Auskünfte laufen zum ersten alle zusätzlich über die Schufa, und dann denke ich kriegen das alle Banken dann über kurz oder lang mit, zum zweiten mußt Du über alle relevanten Konten über einen ordentlichen Zeitraum (ich glaub ein oder zwei Jahre) Auskunft geben. 
So nach dem Motto, hier ein kleines Scheinkonto mit 2,50 Euro und auf dem eigentlichen Konto die Millionen horten geht auch nicht. (Ich weiß, das hast Du auch nicht gemeint.)

Und dann mußt Du Dir ja vorstellen:
Wir haben nicht viel Geld, aber wir sind kreditwürdig, haben unsere Schulden immer zurückgezahlt, haben eine gute Hausbank, einen ordentlichen Ruf, viele Leute kennen uns, auf der Bank aber auch Kundschaft von uns, andere Geschäftsleute usw.  Das ganze in einer typischen Kleinstadt (nicht nur aber auch mit viel blabla und Ehrenkäsigkeit).
Wir sind nie in "gesellschaftlichen" Kreisen verkehrt, aber wir sind respektiert.
Das alles ist dann weg. D.h. mit der Sozialhilfe begibst Du Dich wirklich ins gesellschaftliche Abseits. Und das muß sich jeder halt klar machen.

Zu der Geschichte, wenn ein Angehöriger stirbt.
Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob die Oma noch lebt oder nicht.
Wenn sie stirbt, tritt der Erbfall ein, und erben heißt ja nicht, dass Du Kohle bekommst, auch wenn das die meisten glauben, sondern dass Du in alle Rechte und Pflichten desjenigen eintritts, der gestorben ist.

Du kannst das Erbe annehmen oder ausschlagen aber nur insgesamt. Du kannst Dir also nicht die Rosinen rauspicken und sagen, das Haus von meinem Bruder finde ich ja ganz klasse, aber mit seinen Internetgewohnheiten, nein mit denen habe ich nun wirklich nichts zu tun...

Dann mußt Du halt einfach Deinen Taschenrechner rausholen... und die Sache ist geklärt.

Was in diesem Zusammenhang auch interessant ist, ist folgendes:
Angenommen, Dein Onkel stirbt und Hinterläßt ein Vermögen der römisch-katholischen Kirche (was schlimmeres ist mir gerade nicht eingefallen) und Dein Vater ist sein einziger Verwandter, so kann er seinen Pflichtteil geltend machen (das ist die Hälfte, der Erbschaft, die er "normal" bekommen würde). Macht er das nicht, so kannst Du dich im Kreise drehen und mit den Ohren wackeln, Du hast keinerlei Möglichkeiten diesen Posten aus den Klauen der katholischen Kirche herauszuholen (als Erbnachfolger deines Vaters). Das kann nur Dein Vater selber. Macht er das nicht ist das Geld für immer verloren, es sei denn, Dein Vater wäre entmündigt. Dann müßte dies sein Vormund für ihn erledeigen, aber auch im Sinne Deines Vaters. Aber das ist dann ein ganz heikles Thema, wo ich jedem nur wünschen kann, dass er damit nichts zu tun hat.

Ähnliches Problem, Dein Vater will Dich enterben. Das ist nur in den allerseltensten Fällen legitim (z.B. wenn Du einen Mordanschlag auf ihn verübt hast).
O.k. dann schenkt er halt schon zu Lebzeiten alles Deiner Schwester und räumt sich für den Rest seines Lebens das alleinige Nutzungsrecht der 4-Millionen-Euro-Villa in Bad Homburg ein.
Ist eigentlich in Ordnung.

Dann mußt Du halt versuchen über einen Rechtsanwalt Deine Rechte zu wahren und klar zu stellen, dass er Dich über einen Trick um Dein Erbe gebracht hat.
Sind alles sehr unschöne Sachen.

Erben geht auch in horizontaler Richtung, also Bruder, Schwester, wobei in diesem Fall zuerst der Ehemann/die Ehefrau an der Reihe ist, dann die Kinder ..., aber das muß man sich dann im Einzelfall genau anschauen, ist recht kompliziert und vernünftig ohne Gericht nur dann zu lösen, wenn man sich gütig einigt.

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2002)

*Recht*

@Rahmat

Kennst dich ja wirklich sehr gut aus. Dsa muß ich mir erst noch mal alles in Ruhe durchlesen.

Das mit dem sterben das habe ich so gemeint : wenn meine Schwester stirbt dann müssen ja meine Eltern für die Schulden meiner Schwester aufkommen. Das sind ja Verwadte auf gerader Linie.

Die Schulden wandern also von meiner Schwester zu meinen Eltern.
Wenn nun meine Eltern sterben, muß ich ja für die Schulden meiner Eltern blechen, und somit würden ja indirekt die Schulden meiner verstorbenen Schwester doch bei mir landen über dne Umweg meiner Eltern oder?

Ich werde so Sachen auch mal einen Anwalt fragen... ist jetzt was sehr spezielles.... sicher sehr unschön alles....

aber man kann sich ja mal mit beschäftigen.......


----------



## Rahmat (13 August 2002)

Hi,

das war mir schon klar.

Du hast geschrieben:
"Das mit dem sterben das habe ich so gemeint : wenn meine Schwester stirbt dann müssen ja meine Eltern für die Schulden meiner Schwester aufkommen. Das sind ja Verwadte auf gerader Linie. "
Das stimmt nicht. Sie können das Erbe antreten und müssen dann auch für die Schulden aufkommen, oder sie können das Erbe ablehnen und haben dann auch nichts mit den Schulden zu tun. Aber wie gesagt, sie können nicht nur die Habenseite in Anspruch nehmen und sich nicht für die Schulden interessieren. Alles oder nichts. Und Du hast auf diese Entscheidung keinen (oder nur einen kleinen) Einfluß.


Angenommen, Deine Schwester käme ums Leben, so muß jeder für sich überlegen, ob er ein Erbe antritt oder nicht, d.h. Du, Dein Vater, Deine Mutter.

Du hast dabei definitiv nur auf Deine Entscheidung Einfluß. Was Dein Vater macht, muß der entscheiden, was Deine Mutter macht muß die entscheiden.

Sollten dann irgendwann z.B. Dein Vater ums Leben kommen, so geht das gleiche Spiel von vorne los.

So kann es sein, dass Du indirekt Vorteile oder Nachteile aus bestimmten Entscheidungen hast, die Dein Vater oder Deine Mutter treffen. Das steht aber alles außerhalb Deiner Macht. Von daher ist es bestimmt nicht verkehrt sich prinzipielle Überlegungen zu machen, auch um Erbstreitigkeiten vorzubeugen.
Wie aber Dein Vater oder Deine Mutter in einer bestimmten Situation entscheiden ist rein deren Angelegenheit und Du brauchst Dir darüber den Kopf nicht zerbrechen.

In vielen Situationen, vor allem, wenn etwas vertrackte Familienverhältnisse herrschen (öfter geheiratet, Kinder aus anderen Beziehungen usw.) kann die Situation beliebig kompliziert werden.

Dann wird es sich für alle Beteiligten z.T. extrem auswirken ob z.B. der Vater zuerst stirbt oder die Mutter. In einem Fall wird der eine begünstigt, im anderen Fall der andere.

Man kann das für ungerecht ansehen oder auch nicht.
Solange Du nicht tatkräftig selber in diese Reihenfolge eingreifst (was ich nicht hoffe) ist es für Dich ohne Belang. Du bekommst das, was Du bekommst.

Man kann dem auch einen Riegel vorschieben, indem z.B. ein Mann sein Vermögen testamentarisch seiner zweiten Frau vermacht, gleichzeitig aber bestimmt, dass nach deren Ableben das Erbe an seine leiblichen Kinder aus erster Ehe zurückfallen soll und nicht an die Kinder der zweiten Frau, die diese aus einer früheren Beziehung mitgebracht hat.
Solch eine Regelung halte ich für sehr sinnvoll. Aber wie gesagt, es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an. Und Du kannst immer nur für Dich entscheiden, nie für jemand anderes.

Und wie gesagt, solche Dinge können viel böses Blut geben und es ist immer sinnvoll eine einvernehmliche Lösung zu finden.

Da fällt mir der Spruch ein:

"Gott gebe mir die Kraft, die Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann, die Gelassenheit, die Dinge zu belassen, auf die ich keinen Einfluß habe und die Weisheit zwischen diesen beiden Dingen zu unterscheiden."

Und wenn Du in Dich gehst, ist diese Regelung vielleicht u.U. nicht vorteilhaft für Dich, aber sie wird den unterschiedlichen Interessen doch gerecht. Jeder muß für seinen Bereich entscheiden. Und wenn er Glück hat bekommt er vom anderen was dazu.

Ich hoffe das beantwortet auch diese Frage, vielleicht nicht so wie Du gedacht hast aber halt etwas anders.

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2002)

@Rahamat


Kompliment du kennst dich wirklich super aus...
Das beantwortet meine Frage schon.. Danke....

Das war mir so in dem Sinn nicht klar....


Was anderes ist es aber glaube ich bei pflegebedürftigkeit (das ist ja was anderes als erben)... da wird bei den Kindern schon das Geld geholt für die Eltern...


Wir haben ja jetzt über erben geredet die ganze Zeit.....

Und angenommen (mal hypothetisch) meine Eltern hätten 100 000 Euro Dialerkosten (klar ich hab meien Eltern dvaor geschützt wie gesagt nur hypothetisch) und sind noch am Leben dann könnten diese Dialer- Abzocker bzw. das Gericht schon gucken, ob bei mir Kohle da ist.


Andererseits können die nicht bei mir Forderungen stellen, wenn meien Schwester Dialerkosten produziert.. wie egsagt zu Lebzeiten...


Uii ist das kompliziert... ist ja auch nur für den Fall dre Fälle......



 :holy:


----------



## Rahmat (13 August 2002)

Wie gesagt, ich kenne das eher von so Sachen wie Sozialamt usw.

Da sind halt Kosten da, und für die muß halt jemand aufkommen, ganz pragmatisch.

Und da wird sich dann halt an Kinder und Eltern gehalten.

Die sind halt auch dazu verpflichtet.

Und in bestimmten Fällen müssen "Eltern für ihre Kinder haften" usw.

Aber das denke ich gilt nicht für jeden Fall.

Und in so einem abgefahrenen Beispiel wie bei dialern, wo die Rechtslage meist sowieso schon vertrackt ist ...?

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2002)

Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rahmat
> Kompliment du kennst dich wirklich super aus...


Was meinst Du, warum gerade Rahmat ein "erlauchtes" Mitglied ist?


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2002)

*Recht*

@Heiko

Ihr habt eben echt gute Mitglieder  


@Rahamat

Also ich fasse das nochmal zusammen. Wenn mein Bruder/meine Schwester hohe Dialerkosten verursacht kann mir das aus rechtlicher Sicht total egal sein. Zu Lebzeiten wird keiner das Geld von mir holen weil ich "nur" der Bruder bin und das Erbe kann ich ausschlagen

Das Erbe und somit die vererbten Dialerkosten meiner eltern kann ich auch ausschlagen...  Zu Lebzeiten na ja da muß ich schon gucken, wenn da Kohle bei mir wäre, könnte es eventuell sein, daß da jemand die dialerkosten meiner eltern bei mir holen will, aber da ist die Rechtslage strittig.

Was anderes ist es wenn man verheiratet ist wobei da kenne ich mich net so aus, aber wenn man keinen Ehevertrag hat, muß man wohl für die kosten seiner Frau aufkommen. In dre Regel läuft der Telefon/ Internetanschluß sowieso auf den Namen des Mannes....


@Rahamat  Hast du denn deine ganzen Brüder/Schwestern/Onkel/Tanten/Omis etc auf diese dialerproblematik hingewiesen? Man kann ja nicht alle schützen, genauer gesagt, kann ich eigentlich nur mich schützen... Ich kann ja net immer prüfen, wo meine Großmutter so rumsurft    :lol:  
wäre ja noch schöner........


----------



## Rahmat (14 August 2002)

Perfekt zusammengefaßt.

rechtlich würde ich mal die Sache so sehen, für dialerkosten Deiner Eltern würde ich an Deiner Stelle direkt mal nicht aufkommen (strittig ?). Falls Diese dann allerdings so erschrecken, dass sie gemeinsam vom Stuhl fallen und querschnittsgelähmt sind, wäre dann mit Sicherheit wieder Deine Solidarität gefragt.

Bei Eheleuten schaut die Sache wieder anders aus. Einmal die Frage Gütertrennung, Ehevertrag usw. Zum anderen bestehen meist davon unabhängig gemeinsame Kredite und Bürgschaften. Kann dann wieder beliebig kompliziert werden.
Und was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob Du für etwas bezahlen mußt, dass Deine Frau verbockt hat, für das Du aber nicht bürgst, oder Deine Frau verbockt und bezahlt es und Du mußt dann für Rechnungen einspringen, die Deine Frau nicht bezahlen kann, weil sie das Geld hat anderweitig ausgeben müssen.
gehupft wie gesprungen.
Wobei in diesen Konstellationen oft enormer Profit steckt. Ich denke mal an betrügerischen Bankrott - Gütertrennung - Schneiderafäre usw.
Ich denke aber mal, das ist eine andere Liga.

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

bei aller Leidenschaft zum interessanten und perspektivischem Posting, demnächst wird Dich vermutlich Gast1 fragen, ob er die defekte Klospülung dem Vermieter in Rechnung stellen kann, obwohl das ja auch nix mit Dialern am Hut hat...ich hab da so eine Ahnung... 8) 
Dein alter Ego


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)




----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

na ja... Vertrauen ist gut... Kontrolle ist besser    :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

am liebsten würde ich ja endlich meine Telefonrechnugn begrenzen indem ich eine Gebührenobergrenze bei der Telekom mache, das ist ja auch gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Die von der Telekom sagen aber das geht nicht, oder man muß das am Gerät einstellen *shit*


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Die Möglichkeiten der Telekom sind "technisch" immmer sehr begrenzt, wenn es um deren Nachteil geht, oder Du was von ihnen willst.
Es ist ihnen auch "technisch" einfach nicht möglich, mir zusammenfassend mitzuteilen, welche Telefonnummern ich z.B. habe alle sperren lassen.

Zur "technischen Höchstform" laufen sie nur dann auf, wenn es ums abzocken geht.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> am liebsten würde ich ja endlich meine Telefonrechnugn begrenzen indem ich eine Gebührenobergrenze bei der Telekom mache, das ist ja auch gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Die von der Telekom sagen aber das geht nicht, oder man muß das am Gerät einstellen *shit*


Ecce homo:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/erg_18tkv.php


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Möglichkeiten der Telekom sind "technisch" immmer sehr begrenzt, wenn es um deren Nachteil geht, oder Du was von ihnen willst.
> Es ist ihnen auch "technisch" einfach nicht möglich, mir zusammenfassend mitzuteilen, welche Telefonnummern ich z.B. habe alle sperren lassen.
> 
> Zur "technischen Höchstform" laufen sie nur dann auf, wenn es ums abzocken geht.


Ich bin teilweise geneigt, den Begriff "technisch nicht möglich" durch "habe keinen Bock/habe keinen Plan/ist mir doch egal was Du willst/der Zuständige ist im Urlaub und hat die Kompetenz in seinem Schreibtisch weggesperrt/der Zuständige hat gekündigt und die Kompetenz mitgenommen/ich bin nur zur Aushilfe hier/aha, toll was es alles gibt(*)" zu ersetzen.

(*) Nicht zutreffendes bitte rot streichen


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Hi Heiko,
das alles dachte ich mit den "Anführungszeichen" gesagt zu haben.
Wobei, ich sehe die Fehler/das Versagen/das "Böse" mehr im System/Konzern als beim einzelnen Hotliner.
Da habe ich manchmal den Verdacht, die erzählen Dir das Blaue vom Himmeln und sind aber wirklich in dieser Richtung "geschult" um nicht zu sagen indoktriniert und wissen selber gar nicht, was sie da für Mist erzählen, sondern sind davon überzeugt.
Mir hat z.B. eine wirklich freundliche Hotlinerin erzählt T-DSL 1500 der Telekom/T-online sei eine echte Flatrate, von 5 GB-Limit hat sie nichts gewußt. Und sie hat sich extra beim Kolegen erkundigt, weil sie es selber interessiert hat.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das gespielt war.
Der Fisch beginnt am Kopf zu stinken!

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

*Risiken*

@Rahamat @Heiko

was anderes, ihr denkt vielleicht ich spinne jetzt, aber ein ganz anderes Problemchen mal....
wusstet ihr, daß theoretisch mein Nachbar auf meien Kosten elefonieren kann? nachts z.B.
das ist wohl sehr einfach, die Kabel sind leicht zugänglich


Oder die bei der Telekom können auf unsere Kosten in der Vermittlungsstelle telefonieren..........

so was doofes......


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

*Re: Risiken*



			
				Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder die bei der Telekom können auf unsere Kosten in der Vermittlungsstelle telefonieren..........


Das ist mir bekannt, wird auch so praktiziert. Ich wollte das mal groß aufziehen, aber aus Kommerzgründen gibt man mir die notwendigen Informationen nicht.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Oder: ich mache mich "selbständig", ziehe in ein Hochhaus mit 1000 Parteien beantrage T-DSL und eine Flatrate, stell einen Router hin, verkabel das Haus, verlange aber nur die halben Kosten von meinen "Kunden" und lasse mich nicht erwischen.

(*nicht* als Aufforderung gedacht!)

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Rahamat @ Heiko

dagegen daß die bei der vermittlungstelle auf meine Kosten telefonieren gibts aber leider gar keien Möglichkeit sich zu schützen..
außer einzelverbindungsnachweis... aber dann ist der Schaden ja schon da....   :x


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

wie mekre ich das, bevor die Rechnug kommt, daß die bei der vermittlungsstelle auf meine Kosten telefonieren?
also man merkts wenn daauernd besetzt ist..

aber wenn die das nachts machen merke ich das nicht........


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Da gibts noch ganz andere Tricks und Maschen. Aber - wie gesagt - ohne Beweise kein Bericht.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Ja, wie sieht das eigentlich genau aus,

z.B. ein Telekom-Mitarbeiter in Frankfurt telefoniert auf meine Kosten mit jemanden in Ulm. Für mich wäre das Ortstarif, in Frankfurt ein Ferngespräch?
Wie sieht das auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis aus?

Anderes Beispiel, einem DTAG-Mitarbeiter ist langweilig und er ruft auf meine Kosten eine Sex-Hotline an.

dito, nur ich habe entsprechende Nummern gesperrt.

Was sehe ich dann. Wie gehe ich vor?

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

was gibts denn noch für Tricks?


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Da gibts verschiedene Ansatzpunkte. Siehe z.B. die Sache mit den "herrenlosen Verbindungsdaten" und allein die Tatsache, dass die DTAG bis heute keine geeichten Gesprächsdatenerfassungssysteme einsetzt. Weiter kann ich aber hier nicht einsteigen, da ich alles weitere, dass ich noch anführen könnte, aktuell nicht belegen kann.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Nu erzähl.

Neugierig machen und dann nichts sagen gilt nicht  

Ich lerne gerne dazu. Vieleicht kann man ja mal was verwerten?

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Sorry, erst mal nicht ohne Belege. Die DTAG ist da zu sensibel und wenn ich mich schon mit denen streiten muß, dann möchte ich meine Behauptungen auch bitteschön belegen können.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

@ Heiko klar,
wir hatten gleichzeitig gepostet, daher die Überschneidung.
Sonst hätte ich Dich nicht weiter in Verlegenheit gebracht.

Aber ich denke allein aus diesem Grund sollte sich jeder immer einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis schicken lassen.
"Der Verbraucher" sollte einfach von den Rechten, die er hat mehr Gebrauch machen und auch mehr Druck.

Aber andere Sache (ich hab es nicht vor): Hast Du schon von Fällen gehört, in denen jemand einen Router betrieben hat (wie oben beschrieben)? Und wie geht so was meist aus?

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Gibts sicher. Ich betreibe an meiner Arbeitsstelle auch einen Router, den so ca. 10 Leute über DSL mitnutzen,


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Heiko @Rahamat


Ich weiß, ihr seid keine technischen experten aber trotzdem was.
ich habe ab und zu ein Rauschen in der Leitung.. an dre telefonanlage liegts nicht.....  meint ihr, das kann heißen, daß jemand anderes in dre Leitung sitzt oder daß jemand in der Vermittlungsstelle mich geknackt hat?


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sich dies als Rauschen äußert. Wäre auch ziemlich dämlich.


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

*OT: @ Rahmat*

@Rahmat:
Ich sollte mir auch so einen netten Namen zulegen. Sowas wie "Der, der den ganzen Idioten und Abzockern gerne so stark in den Allerwertesten treten würde dass die jahrelang nicht mehr sitzen können und alle nach Tuvalu auswandern was die Insel zum Kentern bringt und ihn zum Ausspruch 'No great loss' verleitet".

Weiß einer, was das auf indianisch heißt?  :-?


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Ja, aber ich habe z.B. bei heise gelesen, dass dies bei t-online nicht legitim ist, aber weder überprüft, noch geahdnet wird und auch nicht geprüft werden kann. Entsprechende Stellen in den AGB's habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden.
Ich stelle mir hier vor, dass dies auch ein Problem der Anzahl der Clients ist.
Wenn IBM in der Hauptniederlassung in Deutschland z.B. einen einzigen T-DSL-Anschluß hat, so ist es nicht sehr glaubwürdig, dass dieser nur einmal benutzt wird?
Bei mir zu Hause wäre es z.B. Null Problemo ein Loch in die Wand zu bohren und meinen Nachbarn umsonst mitsurfen zu lassen.
Der nächste Schritt wäre dann, dafür Geld zu verlangen, weniger als ich zahle aber immerhin.
Der nächste Schritt wäre dann, dies alles im größeren Stil....

Und da hat mich halt interessiert, ob Dir da irgendwelche Urteile o.ä. bekannt sind.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Der Anschluß läuft auf $Firmenname. Damit darf er auch von der gesamten Firma genutzt werden. So sehe ich das zumindest. Sonst stünde da ja "H. Rittelmeier, EDV-Depp der Firma $Firmenname".


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Heiko

übrigens das eine Thema "Hat nichts direkt mit Dialern zu tun" stammt auch von mir aber vielleicht kannst du das löschen. ist eher peinlich, da bekomme ich den Rat, wegen diesem rauschen zum HNO- Arzt zu gehen.


@Heiko  also von der Telekom habe ich heute folgende Auskunft bekommen: wenn jemand in meiner Leitung sitzen würde, dann würde ich kein rauschen, sondern z.B das Vogelgezwitschere von draußen oder den Lärm dre Strasse im telefon hören... Sachen gibts.....


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Noch was:
Ein Bekannter von mir wollte mal für alle echten Nutzer ein Flatrate erwerben. Also quasi 8 mal die Flatrate für einen einzigen Anschluß. Das rief neben deutlich Verwirrung auf TOL-Seite auch das Ergebnis hervor, dass nicht mehr als ein TOL-Tarif pro physikalischem Anschluß verwaltbar ist, da die Software das nicht kann.
Und jetzt?


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Hi Heiko,
das Problem ist IMHO, dass der Name sowohl in deutsch als auch in italienisch zu lang ist, wenn er auf der linken Seite steht.
Denn die ist sehr schmal und dann sind auch kurze postings plötzlich eine Seite lang.

Zum Abhören:
Ich habe einen Onkel, der hat zumindest erzählt, dass er z.T. abgehört wurde und dass er dies an einem knacken merkte. Da war aber noch nichts digital.
Heute würde ich eher mal davon ausgehen, dass Du nicht abgehört wirst, wenn Du in einer einsamen Bucht alleine mit einer Freundin bist, weit und breit kein Mensch zu sehen.
Ansonsten gehe ich mal eher davon aus, dass jedes Telefonat, Fax, email zumindest potentiell abgehört und gespeichert wird.
Merken tust Du davon heute mit Sicherheit nichts mehr.
Und ob verschlüsselt emails wirklich sicher sind, weiß ich nicht.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Heiko,
> das Problem ist IMHO, dass der Name sowohl in deutsch als auch in italienisch zu lang ist, wenn er auf der linken Seite steht.
> Denn die ist sehr schmal und dann sind auch kurze postings plötzlich eine Seite lang.


Ich dachte da auch mehr an indianisch. So wie "Windows" in Wirklichkeit "Weißer Mann starren auf Bildschirm mit Sanduhr" heißt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Rahamat

von mir aus soll mich jemand abhören, da sist mit sch.. egal..
Hauptsache mir entstehen dadurch keine Kosten......


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und ob verschlüsselt emails wirklich sicher sind, weiß ich nicht.


Standardantwort: That depends.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was:
> Ein Bekannter von mir wollte mal für alle echten Nutzer ein Flatrate erwerben. Also quasi 8 mal die Flatrate für einen einzigen Anschluß. Das rief neben deutlich Verwirrung auf TOL-Seite auch das Ergebnis hervor, dass nicht mehr als ein TOL-Tarif pro physikalischem Anschluß verwaltbar ist, da die Software das nicht kann.
> Und jetzt?



Und jetzt?
Der glücklichste Tag meines Lebens!
Das erste mal, (neben der verständlichen Verwirrung) dass bei t-online/DTAG etwas "technisch" nicht möglich ist, das für "die" einen Vorteil bedeuten würde.

Ein Wunder.

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Heiko

richtig beruhigende Infos kannst du einem aber auch nie geben


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> 
> richtig beruhigende Infos kannst du einem aber auch nie geben


Doch. Ich neige nur in diesem Fall zum nicht-Lügen. Ist vielleicht Teil der patentierten Therapie "Lernen durch Schmerzen". Nicht sehr beliebt, aber noch am funktionellsten.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

@Heiko,

"Weißer Mann starren auf Bildschirm mit Sanduhr", wie gnädig, man hätte ja auch sagen können "Weißer Mann starren auf blaue Fläche mit kryptischen Meldungen: Ausnahmefehler xyz. ... system unmountable ... Fehler in der Datei system ..... bitte Festplatte neu formatieren".
Hilfe gibt es unter 0190....
 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Heiko

ich sehe aberallmählich keine Lösung mehr für die ganze problematik.
die einzige ösung ist telefon udn Internet abmelden....

ihr schimpft dauernd auf die Telekom, aber das bringt doch nix.. das interessiert die Null......


und z.B dvaor, daß die bei der telekom in er Vermittlungsstelle auf meien Kosten telefonieren kann ich mich nicht schützen   
Ich sehe das alles als ausweglos


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Aber kurzes und prägnantes würden vielleicht die chinesischen Schriftzeichen hergeben. Aber unbedingt als Grafik speichern.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

@Gast1

Das Leben ist schwer und endet meist tödlich.


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> 
> ich sehe aberallmählich keine Lösung mehr für die ganze problematik.
> die einzige ösung ist telefon udn Internet abmelden....
> ...


1. Du ziehst die falschen Schlüssel. Dir ist vermutlich bekannt, dass Du jeden Tag im Straßenverkehr umkommen kannst. Du gehst aber trotzdem noch auf die Straße, oder?

2. Auch das stimmt nicht. Ich schimpfe dann auf die DTAG, wenn es so richtig ist. Gerade im Bereich Dialer ist die DTAG noch am harmlosesten. Zum Beispiel hat sich die DTAG von Anfang an bei den Kosten freiwillig beschränkt. Da gibts wesentlich schlimmere.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

@Gast1

schimpfen tust Du doch auch nicht, damit sich was ändert.
Ich schimpfe, weil es mir Spaß macht, zumindest hier. Du nicht?
Baut Frust ab, schafft einen gewissen Ausgleich, Sozialhygiene.


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Sozialhygiene.


Tolles Wort. Definition?


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Na, so wie ich meinen Körper pflege, so pflege ich halt meine sozialen Kontakte. Jemand bescheißt mich, ich fühle mich schlecht, ich zieh über ihn her, schaffe damit nen ausgleich und fühle mich wieder gut. Feine Sache. Lustiges Spiel.


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Jo, klingt gut. Das sollte man in einem Verein kultivieren...


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

na ja.. kann schon spass machen...solange einem selber nix passiert..

seitdem mir das gestern einer erzählt hat, daß die bei der telekom bei der evrmittlungsstelle auf meine Kosten telefonieren können, bin ich nun wieder beunruhigt...

ihr lacht vielleicht , aber ich hab dann schlaflose Nächte......
*bibber*


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Behalte einen kühlen Kopf. Ruinös wird das keinesfalls. Außerdem brauchst Du nicht traurig sein: Dein Geld ist nicht weg, es hat nur jemand anders


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

wieso ist das nicht ruinöse? wenn jemand teure Auslandsnummern wählt so Erotiknummern


wieso bekomtm ejamnd anderes das Geld?

 :evil:  

muß ich jetzt also tatsächlich davon ausgehen, daß die immer auf meine Kosten telefonieren? TOLL.....

also die letzte Rechnung vor paar Tagen war unauffällig.


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Weil hier vor allem solche Beträge verwendet werden, die nicht krass auffallen und in Dein normales Konsumprofil passen.

Das mit dem Geld ist ein alter Witz. Nicht nachdenken, lachen


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

@ Heiko "Jo, klingt gut. Das sollte man in einem Verein kultivieren... "

Gibts alles.

Ich hab ja schon von meinem Sannyas-Dasein erzählt. Da gibt es z.B. zwei Standardmeditation: Kundalini am Abend und die "Dynamische" am Morgen.

Sind in verschiedenen Phasen aufgebaut. Bei der dynamischen gibt es eine Phase, da läßt Du alle Deine Gefühle raus, schreist, heulst, lachst, prügelst auf ein Kissen, was grade ist. Heftig, wirklich. Aber nicht gegen Personen. Hat mit denen ja eigentlich auch nichts zu tun. Wenn Du sauer auf jemanden bist, hat das mit dem ja eigentlich nichts zu tun. Du bist sauer, also geh Du damit auf eine Dir entsprechenden Form, die Dir guttut um. Deshalb halte ich auch nichts davon Schimpfwörter zu verbieten, Aggressionen zu unterdrücken usw.
Das muß alles raus, aber halt auf eine gesellschaftsverträgliche Form.
Außerdem haben wir keine echte Streitkultur. Das ist echt schade, hängt aber auch wieder mit der sch.... christlichen Scheinheiligkeit zusammen.

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

Ich soll lachen.....????

gelingt mir noch nicht ganz  

hmmm....ist trotzdem schwierig für mich jetzt.....


ich hab immer schiß daß ich jetzt ruiniert bin.. *heul*
Übrigens warum eröffnet ihr nicht mal nen Chat ??????


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Gast 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens warum eröffnet ihr nicht mal nen Chat ??????


Ist in der Planung. Allein an der Zeit mangelts mir. Du übersiehst die kleine aber nicht unwichtige Tatsache, dass ich - abgesehen von der Moderation - den Laden hier allein schmeiße.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

@Gast1:

Heiko hat recht:
Früher hat jemand auf Deine Kosten telefoniert, Du hast es nicht gewußt und warst glücklich.
Jetzt telefoniert jemand auf Deine Kosten. Du weißt es und Du bist unglücklich.
Wer ist also dafür verantwortlich, dass Du glücklich bist?


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

@Gast1:

...solange einem nix passiert:

Was soll Dir denn passieren?


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Heiko

So ein Chat das ist eigentlich total easy zu installieren..... das ist nur so ein HTML Code..... Besser ist natürlich ein ganz privater Computerbetrug- Chat

Heiko machst du den ganzen Tag nix anderes als dich mit Dialern, hackern und Betrug zu beschäftigen?

@Rahamat

wer sagt denn, daß jemand auf meine Kosten telefoniert? Also es ist nur die Angst.....   :argue: 

Ich bin ein jahr lang ohne Schutz und irgendwas ins Internet , da ist nie was passiert und war glücklich. dann habe ich bei Stern TV das erste Mal von dialern gehört udn hab angefangen mich zu schützen....

udn seitdem hab ich schiss....

also mal langsam ich habe nur DSL, alle 0190/0900/0192/0193/0194 gesperrt,Firewall, Trojanerscanner. 


Und hab trotzdem noch panische Angst........ auch daß was mit dem normalen Telefon passiert.. dassich runiert bin..... :x


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> 
> So ein Chat das ist eigentlich total easy zu installieren..... das ist nur so ein HTML Code..... Besser ist natürlich ein ganz privater Computerbetrug- Chat
> 
> Heiko machst du den ganzen Tag nix anderes als dich mit Dialern, hackern und Betrug zu beschäftigen?


1. Nein, nicht ganz. Falls es hier mal einen Chat gibt, dann wird das ein eigener IRC-Server. Von Skript-Chats halte ich nix.

2. Nein. Ich mache das nebenbei. AUch wenn meine Frau manchmal was anderes behauptet


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

@Gast1,
Du hast eine Gefahr gesehen und Du hast alles menschenmögliche gemacht dieser Gefahr vorzubeugen. Perfekt. Jeder intelligente Mensch würde das genauso machen. Mein Schutz sieht genauso aus.

Deine Angst, dass trotzdem was schiefläuft verstehe ich (fehlender Einblick in die Technik, ungleiche Parteien Du - die Telekom, Beweislast, Rechtsunsicherheit). "Objektiv" ist sie aber wirklich minimiert.

Trotzdem, was wäre das schlimmste, was passieren könnte, das schlimmste, das Du Dir vorstellen Kannst?


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

@Heiko,

...bloß nebenbei....
Ich kenne außer Deiner Arbeitszeit, in der Du beruflich aber auch am PC hockst, glaube ich keine Zeit, in der nicht auf eine interessante Frage nicht auch gleich eine intertessante Antwort kommt....


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Gast1 noch da?


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Naja - Zeit kostets schon ne Menge.
Ich halte die Arbeit aber für zu wichtig um einfach damit aufzuhören.

Zumindest habe ich das aktuelle Update des Forum weitgehend ohne Beeinträchtigungen geschafft. Oder hat bei jemandem grade was nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Heiko kennt sich deine Frau eigentlich auch mit Dialern aus?  :lol: 
stell ich mir lustig vor,ihr leigt abends zusammen im Bett und redet über die neusten Horrormeldungen 


@Rahamat  

Das schlimmste was ich mir vorstellen kann  ist, daß ich oder meine Familie ruiniert werden. Daß ich eine Telefonrechnng von zehntausenden /hunderttausenden Euros kriege, die Telekom am Hals habe.... 

und wa sich auch so shclimm finde.. wenn mal was passiert.. dann  mindestens 4 Wochen auf die nächste Telefonrechnugn warten .... immer
diese Ungewissheit... habe ich nun Ärger am Hals oder nicht ?????


dieses Ungewisse...... das find ich am schlimmsten... jemand hat nen Dialer und weiss nicht kostet das jetzt 2 cent oder 900 euro......


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Vor ein paar Minuten wurden beim aktualisieren der Seite keine Grafiken angezeigt, funktioniert jetzt aber wieder. Und woran es gelegen hat weiß ich nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht am Update.


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko kennt sich deine Frau eigentlich auch mit Dialern aus?  :lol:


Nein. Die meint immer "Es reicht, wenn einer in der Familie spinnt."


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Rahamat @Heiko

ich sollte mir vielleicht mal nen richtigen Namen zulegen was? habts nen Vorschlag?

also ich bin der Mattes.....


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Vor ein paar Minuten wurden beim aktualisieren der Seite keine Grafiken angezeigt, funktioniert jetzt aber wieder. Und woran es gelegen hat weiß ich nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht am Update.


Doch lag daran. Das Problem war mein Update per telnet. Wenn ich das aber mit dem FTP-Client gemacht hätte, dann hätte das Update vermutlich Stunden gedauert. So wars zwar vollmanuell, dafür gabs auch insgesamt max. 10 Sekunden Ausfall.


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Heiko


das mit dem spinnen das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.....das krieg ich auch ab und zu gesagt.....


und hast du deine Frau dann so geschützt, daß sie auch mit viel Doofheit gar nix falsch machen kann?


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

O.K. Die Ungewissheit kenne ich. Ist Nervenaufreibend.

Aber angenommen, Du bekämst eine Telefonrechnung, die Du in hunderttausend Jahren nicht bezahlen kannst, Dein Haus wird verkauft, Dir gehört überhaupt nichts mehr. Was ist dann das schlimmste?


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sollte mir vielleicht mal nen richtigen Namen zulegen was? habts nen Vorschlag?


Oder vielleicht mal einfach als User anmelden?


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> und hast du deine Frau dann so geschützt, daß sie auch mit viel Doofheit gar nix falsch machen kann?


Meine Frau geht nicht an meinen PC


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2002)

@Rahamat
Also was das schlimmste wäre... 
im Prinzip ist es immer das "Was wäre wenn "

Es ist eher diese Ungewissheit die mich so aufreibt.........

mir ist ja eh noch NIE was passiert mit so Sachen.... aber was glaubst du was man für Fantasien hat...eher diese Angst das ist das Problem.....


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2002)

Mattes/ Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> aber was glaubst du was man für Fantasien hat...eher diese Angst das ist das Problem.....


Niemals ist Angst ein Problem, sondern eher, wie man damit umgeht.


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Mattes,

genau um die Phantasien geht es ja, die machen ja Angst.

Was wäre denn die schlimmste Phantasie/Angst, wenn Du bankrott wärst?


----------



## Rahmat (15 August 2002)

Mattes, noch da?
Ich würde gerne mit Dir dort hingehen, wo es so furchtbar ist, um mir diesen Ort anzusehen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2002)

@Rahamat

Also was wäre das schlimmste...... das alles was ich und meine Familie sich erarbeitet haben futsch ist..... Daß meine Familie leiden muss.....

wobei du hast recht .. so viel fällt mir dazu nicht ein....

wird ja richtig psychologisch jetzt.....


----------



## Rahmat (16 August 2002)

Also, mir täte da schon eine Menge einfallen,

das ich meiner Frau gestehen muß, dass ich die Kosten verursacht habe, dass sie mir nicht glaubt, dass sie mich verläßt, dass sie mich für einen Versager hält, dass ich alleine bin, dass ich unter der Brücke schlafe, nichts zu essen habe ...... keine Freunde. Dass meine Kinder drogenabhängig werden. Dass ich mich für einen Versager halte, dass ich das nicht ertrage, dass ich mich selber umbringen will, dass ich das nicht zustande bringe ....


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2002)

@Rahamat

siehst... das sind doch sehr extreme Ängste...

also meine Frage... was ist dir lieber.. dein leben lang unruhig sein....
oder das Telefon/Internet abmelden und eben deshalb paar Unannehmlichkeiten auf sich zu nehmen???????


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2002)

@Rahamat wohin willst du hingehen mit mir ? häää???


----------



## Rahmat (16 August 2002)

Das ist nicht die Frage,

die Frage ist willst Du ein Leben lang Angst haben oder Dir die Angst anschauen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2002)

@Rahamat


und wie soll man sich die Angst anschauen? ah so.....

klaro....... können wir machen.....

aber wenn man so viel Angst hat... sollte man dann nicht besser sich mit anderen sachen ebschäftigen als mit dem ganzen Kruscht hier..... da bekommst immer neue Horrormeldungen.. je mehr du versuchst dich zu schützen......

so eghts mir eben....

Also Rahamat im Augenblick bist du sicher.. also was soll passieren.. warum diskutierst du dnan dauernd über das ganze Zeugs?


----------



## Rahmat (16 August 2002)

Ich hatte mal einen Traum, da sind zwei Gestalten zu mir gekommen, in dunkle Mäntel gehüllt. Und ich wußte, sie wolten mir den Tod zeigen. Ich war neugierig hatte aber panische Angst, da ich befürchtete, von diesem "Ort" nicht mehr zurückzukommen.
Die Gestalten haben das respektiert und sind gegangen.
Ich weiß aber, dass ich an diesen "Ort" zurück muß. Irgendwann.

Wenn Du vor irgendetwas (difusem) Angst hast, mußt Du Dir immer fragen, vor was? und was wäre dann das schlimmste und dann und dann und dann.....
Meistens endest Du dann beim Tot.
Dass Du irgendwann aber sterben mußt, weißt Du von Anfang an.
Aber schau Dir die Ängste ganz genau an. Rede darüber und sie werden kleiner und irgendwann verschwinden und dann kannst Du darüber lachen.

Hier noch ein Link für Dich: http://www.thework.de oder besser, aber englisch: http://thework.org


----------



## Rahmat (16 August 2002)

Da wo die Angst sitzt, da geht es lang.

Wie schaue ich mir die Angst an.
Frage immer was ist das schlimmste was passieren kann . und dann und dann und dann... Höre mit der frage nie auf.
Irgendwann siehst Du, dass Dir eigentlich gar nichts passieren kann.

Und noch was: Pass auf, dass Du Dich nicht mit "falschen" Ängsten ablenkst. Du hast keine Angst vor einem abstrakten Klimakollaps. Du hast Angst, dass das zu Überschwemmungen führt, in Deinem Haus... Bleibe bei Dir. Laß Dich nicht ablenken. 

Vielleicht hilft es Dir auch Tarotkarten zu befragen. Die sagen Dir nicht die Zukunft, aber sie helfen Dir.

Probiere es aus, z.B. unter http://www.tarot.de


----------



## Rahmat (16 August 2002)

Vor dialern bin ich sicher, Du auch.
Das ist gut, aber eigentlich wenig interessant. Interessant sind andere Dinge.

Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob Du Angst hast, dass eher Gedankenspiele sind oder Du Deine Angst liebst und brauchst und kultivierst.

Wenn Du glaubst, dass es sich lohnt, damit auseinanderzusetzen kannst Du mir ja mailen.
Es gibt bestimmt andere Medien sich auszutauschen als ein öffentliches Forum.

Jetzt bin ich müde und geh in die Heia. Gute Nacht.

mfg Rahmat.


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2002)

@Rahmat

Kannst mir mal deine email geben dann können wir das da alles besprechen?


----------



## Rahmat (16 August 2002)

Hi Mattes,

einfachste Möglichkeit wäre gewesen mir einfach über den email-Knopf im Forum was zukommen zu lassen. Aber hier meine mailadresse: [email protected], kannst auch auf www.michael-kober.de nachschauen, da sind auch Tel. usw.

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2002)

*Recht*

@Rahmat

hi du... also habe mich nochmal von Juristen erkundigt. Daß man das Erbe ausschlagen kann, das ist zum Glück wirklich so......    
Also von da her gar keine Gefahr


jetzt mal den anderen fall, jemand lebt noch aus dre Familie und hat Schulden. Also die Info die ich bekommen habe ist, wenn deine /meine Eltern / Geschwister z.B Spieklschulden oder auch Dialerschulden machen, mußt du nicht dafür aufkommen. Es gibt also angeblich keine gesetzliche Haftung für Schulnden von Angehörigen/ Dritten.

Was anderes ists natürlich bei Pflegebedürftigkeit, aber das ist ja was anderes.. das sind ja keine Schulnde in dem Sinne...... Oder z.B die Beerdigungskosten eines verstorben Familienmitglieds zu dem man kein kontakt hatte, muß man unter Umständen übernehmen, wenn du die Kohle hast.....


Also soweit ich das sehe, brauche ich aus juristischer Sicht mich um die Dialerkosten meiner Familie keine Gedanken zu machen....

Was anderes ists so wie bei dir, weil du ja verheiratet bist... Also deine Frau musst du schon shcützen und deine Kinder....Aber eben auch deshalb, weil der Telefon/ Internetanschluß ja sicher auch auf DEINEN Namen läuft......  Aber wenn sich eines deiner Kinder einen eigenen Telefon/ Internetanschluß auf seinen EIGENEN Namen zulegt, können dir die dialerkosten aus juristischer Sicht egal sein.....


@Heiko

weisst du das klingt alles recht hart und unpersönlich, aber man muß sich eben absichern....  Deien Frau sagt ja auch, du spinnst, und meine Familie sagt das auch , z.T auch in Bezug auf diese Problematik.....

Glaubt dir das deine Frau, wenn du von solchen Horror- Dialern erzählst ?


----------



## virenscanner (17 August 2002)

@Mattes


> Was anderes ists so wie bei dir, weil du ja verheiratet bist... Also deine Frau musst du schon shcützen und deine Kinder....Aber eben auch deshalb, weil der Telefon/ Internetanschluß ja sicher auch auf DEINEN Namen läuft......


Vorsicht: Falle!    Gütertrennung/Gütergemeinschaft und entsprechende Verträge (Zugewinngemeinschaft etc...) 



> Aber wenn sich eines deiner Kinder einen eigenen Telefon/ Internetanschluß auf seinen EIGENEN Namen zulegt, können dir die dialerkosten aus juristischer Sicht egal sein.....


Imho nur dann, wenn das "Kind" kein Kind mehr ist, sondern ein Erwachsener (sprich: voll geschäftsfähig)


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2002)

*Re: Recht*



			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> 
> weisst du das klingt alles recht hart und unpersönlich, aber man muß sich eben absichern....  Deien Frau sagt ja auch, du spinnst, und meine Familie sagt das auch , z.T auch in Bezug auf diese Problematik.....
> 
> Glaubt dir das deine Frau, wenn du von solchen Horror- Dialern erzählst ?


Logo. Sie sieht das Elend ja auch. Außerdem neige ich nicht dazu, irgendeinen Blödsinn zu erzählen, wenn es um ein ernstes Thema geht.


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2002)

@virenscanner

Kinder sind ja ab einem Alter von 7 Jahren bedingt geschäftsfähig, ab 14 Jahren sind sie voll geschäftsfähig. schuldfähig sind Kindre glaube ich ab 18 Jahren, ab 21 Jahren gilt das Erwachsenenstrafrecht.

Das mit der Gütertrennung kenne ich mich nicht so aus. wenn der Telefonanschluß auf den Namen des Mannes läuft und sich seine Frau einen Dialer einfängt muß doch der Mann sicher blechen, auch wenn es einen ehevertrag gibt.....


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2002)

@Heiko

Du mal ne Frage dein anschluß zu Hause ist sicher 100 % geschützt...
Aber wie ist das bei deiner ganzen Familie, deinen Geschwistern, Tanten, Onkels Omis, wichtigen Freunden   etc...

Weisst du die alle auf diese Problematik hin?  Das wirst ja verrückt, wenn du für jeden die Verantwortung übernehmen willst/ musst...

Selbst deine Omi kann da Probleme kriegen, auch wenn sie kein Internet hat, sondern nur ein Telefon....  Da muß nur ein Mensch an der Tür klingeln und fragen "Darf ich kurz telefonieren", der wählt dann eine fiese 0190 0 Nummer und schon ist Omi geprellt....

Aber ich kann ja nicht bei allen Verwandten/Bekannten, die mir wichtig sind, eine 0190- sperre einrichten,  irgendwann wirst ja deppert


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2002)

Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Du mal ne Frage dein anschluß zu Hause ist sicher 100 % geschützt...


Kaum. Sonst könnte ich die ganzen Meldungen ja auch nicht testen...


			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie ist das bei deiner ganzen Familie, deinen Geschwistern, Tanten, Onkels Omis, wichtigen Freunden   etc...


Ich bin nicht der Hüter meiner Verwandten. Sie haben alle die Möglichkeit, sich entsprechend zu informieren. Sie haben z.B. auch meine Telefonnummer. Wenn sie diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzen -> selber schuld.
Ich weiß zum Beispiel auch, dass man nicht mit der Gabel in einer Steckdose fummeln soll. Soll ich deswegen von Haus zu Haus rennen und allen erklären, dass das gefährlich sein kann?


			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du die alle auf diese Problematik hin?


Nein, definitiv nicht.


			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst deine Omi kann da Probleme kriegen, auch wenn sie kein Internet hat, sondern nur ein Telefon....  Da muß nur ein Mensch an der Tür klingeln und fragen "Darf ich kurz telefonieren", der wählt dann eine fiese 0190 0 Nummer und schon ist Omi geprellt....


Richtig.


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2002)

@Heiko

Na ja ich denke eben, daß dieses Problem schon mal angesprochen werden sollte... Also und wie handhabst du das mit deinen engsten Verwandten also deine Eltern und Geschwistern?Leuten also die dir sehr wichtig sind.... Hast du die geschütztz?


Also das ist ja auch gar nicht .....  wie soll ich meine Schwester schützen, ich kann ja nicht 24 Stunden schauen was sie macht....


Gerade aufgrund dieser Problematik habe ich diese Diskussion mit Recht und so erst aufkommen lassen...


Wenn ich ganz formal denke, kann es mir sch.... egal sein, wenn sich meine engsten Verwandten/ meine Familie einen Dialer einfängt.. Habe ich jetzt jedenfalls so aus juristischer Seite gehört..


@Heiko
Und du hast/hattest noch nie Schiss, daß DU durh die Dummheit deiner Schwester/Omi/Eltern ruiniert wirst?   


 :cry:


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2002)

Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> 
> Na ja ich denke eben, daß dieses Problem schon mal angesprochen werden sollte...


Klar. Spricht ja nix dagegen


			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Und du hast/hattest noch nie Schiss, daß DU durh die Dummheit deiner Schwester/Omi/Eltern ruiniert wirst?


Womit konkret?
Immobiliengeschäfte?
Basteln mit Sprengstoff?
Börsentermingeschäfte?
Diamantenschwindel?
Dialer?
Wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf? Wege, sich und andere zu ruinieren, gibt es gar viele. Man kann im Grunde nur informieren. Was glaubst Du, warum ich computerbetrug und dialerhilfe betreibe?


----------



## Rahmat (17 August 2002)

Hi Mattes,

stelle Dir einmal vor, dass Deine Eltern 5000,- € für ihre Beerdigungskosten zurückgelegt haben, sich jetzt einen dialer eingefangen haben und das angesparte Geld jetzt zweckentfremdet für den dialer ausgeben müssen.
Sie sterben und Du mußt für die Beerdigungskosten aufkommen, dann mußt Du ja trotzdem "eigentlich" für die dialer-Kosten aufkommen.
Und das ist nur der juristische Aspekt. Ein ganz anderer ist der, ob Du es kannst und es willst.

Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Ist es aber IMHO nicht. Wie willst Du z.B. in einer Familie die Finanzen bei z.B. gemeinsamer Kasse exakt trennen. Und bist Du z.B. verheiratet, Ihr habt aber intern eine getrennte Kasse, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das einem Gläubiger ziemlich Schnurze ist.
Noch schwieriger wird die Argumentation, wenn Du sie sozusagen rückwirkend führen willst: "Wenn mein Vater die dialer-Schulden nicht bezahlt hätte...."

Das Problem, das Du ansprichst heißt doch einfach, ist es möglich, dass ich für irgendetwas gezwungen bin grade zu stehen, von dem ich eigentlich der Meinung bin, dass es nicht meine Angelegenheit ist.

Einfache Antwort: ja.

Umkehrfrage:

Kann es sein, dass jemand anderes für Deinen Mist grade stehen muß oder gerade steht?

Antwort: Ja. Ich kann mir z.B. vorstellen, dass Dir Deine Eltern oder Schwiegereltern das eine oder andere mal was zustecken oder zugesteckt haben.
Ich halte diese Variante sogar für wahrscheinlicher, als die erste.

Frage:
Ist in Deiner Familie irgendwo ein Schaden entstanden, der die Existenz bedroht?
Antwort: Ich denke mal nein.

Frage: Haben Deine Eltern das Recht Ihre Existenz aufs Spiel zu setzen?
Antwort: Ja.

Ist davon auszugehen dass Du irgendwann ein Erbe Antritts mit einem "H" statt einem "S"?
Weiß ich nicht, aber ein "S" brauch Dich nicht berühren, über ein "H" auf dem Kontoauszug kannst Du Dich freuen.

Hast Du einmal nachgerechnet, wieviel Deine Eltern in Dich "investiert" haben oder Du in Deine Kinder "investiert" hast?
Setze das mal in Relation zu einem dialer-Schaden.

Man hat mich auch schon betrogen und beklaut. Man hat mir aber auch schon Geld geschenkt, erheblich mehr, als mir Schaden entstanden ist.
Und, wie Heiko sagt, das Geld ist nicht weg. Es hat nur jemand anderes.

Ist es Deine Angelegenheit, was der "andere" mit dem Geld macht?
Antwort: Nein.

Ist es möglich, dass irgendein Telekomangestellter auf Deine Kosten telefoniert?
Ich denke mal: ja.

Ist es möglich, dass Du im Supermarkt mal was klaust?
Ich denke mal: ja.

Wäre der Supermarkt besser beraten zu schließen, um diese Risiko nicht einzugehen?
Nein, das wäre absurd. Er stellt eine einfache Rechnung auf:
Was ist billiger, Videoüberwachung /u.U. Videoattrappen, ein Privatdetektiv, Personalschulung, mehr Personal oder den Schaden einfach als Kosten abschreiben, ähnlich wie Strom oder Werbung.
Genauso wird er übrigens verfahren, wenn gute Kundschaft klaut.
Einfache Überlegung: stelle ich den Dieb, wie hoch ist dann mein Schaden/Nutzen, lasse ich ihn laufen, wie sieht es dann aus.
Wir hatten früher zwei Reformhäuser. Wir hatten keinen Detektiv, keine Videoüberwachung aber eine überschaubare Regalhöhe der Mittelgondeln, große gute sichtbare Spiegel und große gut sichtbare Kameraattrappen an schlecht einsehbaren Stellen des Ladens.
Vor dem Laden in zweitplazierung prinzipiell nur Ware, die vom Preis her notfalls auch geklaut werden kann und in versteckten Ecken auch nichts teures. Kein zusätzliches Personal. Was dann noch geklaut wurde sind ganz normale Kosten, wie Strom ... Und die waren bestimmt niedriger, wie wenn ich noch jemand zusätzlich eingestellt hätte.

Du legst Dich mit der Wirklichkeit an! Da wirst Du immer den Kürzeren ziehen. Freunde Dich mit der Wirklichkeit an. Sie ist meist viel liebevoller zu Dir, als Du befürchtest. Im Endeffekt ist das auch der einzige Weg.

Alles andere sind Schattenkämpfe, die Du alle verlieren wirst.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2002)

Rahmat, was wäre dieses Forum ohne Deine liebevollen, zeitweise ernüchternden - aber immer tiefgründigen - Artikel, die für die Kurzweil aller Leser sorgen?


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2002)

@Rahmat @Heiko

Wie gesagt die menschliche seite ist das eine. Klar würde ich meinen Geschwistern helfen wenn ich es kann. Aber wir reden ja gerade mal ganz förmlich.....

Also rein rechtlich  ich sags nochmal muß ich für die Dialerkosten meiner Eltern/ Geschwister nicht zahlen. Wurde mir jedenfalls i einem juristischen forum gesagt ich hoffe auch mal das stimmt....

@Heiko  
Macht es dich nicht wahnsinnig, wenn du den ganzen Tag versuchst, die Leute auf die ialer Problematik aufmerksam zu machen und dann würdest du sehen, wie deine Schwester munter ohne Schutz drauf los surft.....

Der einzige Weg damit klarzukommen und nicht zu verzweifeln ist wirklich zu sagen, das geht mich nichts an und im schlimmsten Fall muß ich nicht blechen....


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2002)

@Heiko;@Rahmat;
...also ich mag Euch zumindest virtuell beide gerne! Und ich finde das Forum Klasse.! 
(ich möchte nun über mein eigentliches Problem sprechen:...Frage an meinen Chef...was ich mich immer in echt nicht traute..) wie fühlst Du Dich eigentlich dabei, so einen Saftladen zu führen?)  unk:


----------



## Rahmat (18 August 2002)

Hi @ all,
das Forum wird noch mal mein finanzieller Tot, wenn ich so weiter poste anstatt "ordentlich" zu arbeiten. 

Hi @ gastritis,

ist es ein Saftladen? Immerhin scheint es ja zumindest Deinen Chef und Dich zu ernähren. Ich wäre froh, wennn ich einen Job hätte, von dem ich sagen kann, davon lebe ich (alleine, bzw. mit Familie) jetzt. 

Im übrigen glaube ich, dass ein Chef für konstruktiver Kritik gegenüber normalerweise im ureigensten Interesse immer aufgeschlossen sein müßte. Außerdem wäre ich zumindest froh konstruktive Mitarbeiter zu haben. 

Wobei die Dinge aus der Sicht eines Chefs ganz anders aussehen können. Da geht es halt um Gewinn und finanzielles Überleben.

Dass man dabei den Respekt vor der Person und der Leistung des anderen immer wahren sollte ist selbstverständlich.

"Man" kann leicht der Versuchung unterliegen, den Anderen (=Chef) kleiner zu machen, damit man selber größer dasteht.  Dies wird aber nicht passieren, im Gegenteil. Wachsen wird "man", wenn "man" Verantwortung (für sich selber) übernimmt.

@Mattes,

kommt noch was. Aber erst muß ich mit den Hunden raus.  

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (18 August 2002)

Hi Mattes,

kurze lustige Geschichte:
I.)
Ich habe mal eine neue Freundin kennengelernt. Wir haben uns bei ihr verabredet. Wie "es" dann "soweit" war, die große Frage: Wer hat Condome dabei? Natürlich keiner. Also mache ich mich in einer wildfremden Stadt mitten in der Nacht auf die Suche nach einem Condomautomaten. (Das mußte ich machen. Meiner Freundin war es zu peinlich.) Ich finde auch bald (wieder Erwarten) eine Kneipe. Nichts wie hinein. Schnurstracks an allen Leuten vorbei auf die Toilette. Kein Kleingeld. Mist. Zurück zum Tresen. Frage nach Wechselgeld. Die Leute grinsen schon alle. (Was will wohl einer mitten in der Nacht mit Wechselgeld auf der Toilette) O.k. wieder auf die Toilette, wieder zum Automaten. Sicherheitshalber gleich mal ein paar Päckchen. Habe heute noch großes vor (Mr. Größenwahn läßt grüßen). Wieder aus der Toilette hinaus. Die Leute grinsen wieder. Ich mache wahrscheinlich auch einen recht konfusen Eindruck. Verabschiede mich. 
Jemand ruft noch hinterher "Viel Spaß!".
Endlich bei meiner Freundin. Gummi drüber. Nichts "geht" mehr. War die Dinger einfach nicht gewohnt. Hat mich total abgeturnt. Die ganze Mühe umsonst.
Hat wohl so sein sollen.

Ich denke heute, nach vielen Jahren, noch gerne an diese lustige, geradezu groteske Geschichte, wenn ich an diese Freundin denke.

Warum erzähle ich Dir das alles.

II.)
An nahezu jedem Punkt der Geschichte kannst Du Dir mit negativen Gedanken das Leben zur Hölle machen:
Hat meine Freundin Aids? Diese Schlampe, schläft gleich am zweiten Tag mit mir. Die hat dann bestimmt Aids. Soll ich überhaupt mit ihr schlafen? Hier finde ich doch nie einen Automaten. Das ganze ist mir peinlich. Ich bin ein Versager, dass ich nicht daran gedacht habe. Die Leute sollen nicht so unverschämt grinsen! "Viel Spaß! Was bildet sich dieser unverschämte Lümmel eigentlich ein. Geht den gar nichts an! Dem patsch ich gleich eine..." Und zum Schluß: Ich bin ein Versager. Ich bin kein Mann. Das wird "sie" bestimmt all ihren Freundinen und Freunden erzählen und mich blamieren. Ich kann mich nirgendwo mehr sehen lassen. Ich werde nie mehr mit einer Frau schlafen können....

Ich bin I.). Du bist II.).
Siehst Du das?
O.k. ich gebe zu, sehr oft bin ich auch II.).  
Jeder ist mal I.) und mal II.). Jeder hat seine wunden Punkte.

Der Punkt ist aber der:
Die "objektiven" Umstände kannst Du meist nicht ändern. Jemand grinst oder eben nicht. Ist auch nicht Deine Angelegenheit. Definitiv nicht.
(ließ die ganze Geschichte ruhig nochmal, unter dem Blickwinkel, wessen Angelegenheit ist das jetzt gerade).
Das Leiden kommt aber nie aus den "objektiven" Umständen, sondern immer aus Deinen Gedanken.

Siehst Du, dass Du Dir Deine dialer-Hölle selber erschaffst. "Alle" anderen Menschen leben mit dem gleichen Problem und sind glücklich dabei. Nur Dein Denken macht Dich unglücklich. Es geht sogar soweit, dass Du nicht nur Dich unglücklich machst, sondern die Menschen, die Dir am nächsten stehen tödlich nervst, so dass sie sich von Dir zurückziehen, da sie sich nicht anders zu helfen wissen. Und darunter leiden dann auch wieder "alle" und insbesondere auch Du.
O.k. stelle Dir vor es gäbe keine Dialer, dann würdest Du was anderes finden, Haie im Mittelmeer, "gefährliche" Fluglinien, die Deine Verwandschaft meiden sollte, ... Hier sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Das Problem sind also nicht die dialer, sondern Dein Denken.
Setze jetz als intelligenter Mensch dort an, wo das Problem sitz, bei Deinem Denken, und nicht bei den dialern, bei denen das Problem gar nicht sitzt.
Und dieses Ansetzen an den Gedanken ist z.B. "The Work" von Katie Byron. ( http://www.thework.org http://www.thework.de )

Noch etwas: Ich glaube, dass Du wirklich liebenswert bist und Deine Motive die besten sind, aber wenn Du in anderer Leute Angelegenheit unterwegs bist, dann nervt die das halt einfach.
Ich weiß auch, dass wenn Du Dich änderst, das Deine Umwelt früher oder später auch mitbekommt und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du eine neue Chance bekommst, jedenfalls von den meisten.

Und wie gesagt, manchmal ist es in bestimmten Situationen auch hilfreich Tarotkarten zu befragen. Was passiert, wenn ich diesen weg gehe ... was passiert, wenn ich jenen Weg gehe.
Schau dazu ruhig bei www.tarot.de rein. Ist kostenlos und wirklich klasse.

Ich habe das ganze früher auch für absoluten Humbug gehalten, bis ich meine jetzige Frau kennenlernte.

Ich damals noch ein aufstrebender zukunftsorientierter Mathematikstudent. Nur Logik und Mathematik gelten als "objektive" Beweisgrundlage. Bestenfalls wird noch die Physik als Erfahrungswissenschaft toleriert.
Und da kommt so ein zugegebenermaßen reizendes junges Mädchen und erzählt mir so einen Schmarrn von wegen Chinesischenm Orakel "I Ging" und so weiter. So dachte ich, wenn ich es in dieser Situation vielleicht auch etwas diplomatischer ausgedrückt hätte.  
O.k. schreiten wir zum Gegenbeweis:
Ich befrage das Orakel zwei mal hintereinander.
Gleiche Ausgangssituation (denke ich). Aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein anderes Ergebnis. => Gegenbeweis perfekt q.e.d. .
Was das erste Ergebnis war, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber das zweite weiß ich noch sehr gut:
Das Zeichen hieß "Die Jugendtorheit".
Und im Text hieß es: "Es ist das Vorrecht der Jugend vorzupreschen, zu forschen, alles auszuprobieren. Aber darin liegt keine Weisheit. ... Wer das Orakel zwei mal befragt erhält keine Antwort mehr. Einmal ist Interesse, Zwei mal ist Belästigung ...."
Fragt nicht wie mir bei dieser Auskunft der Mund offen gestanden ist.
Überhaupt habe ich von dieser Frau noch eine Menge lernen können (sie von mir aber auch).

So ein Orakel sagt Dir nie die Zukunft, aber es kann Dir oft das eine oder andere mal aus Deinen Verstrickungen helfen. Glaub es mir.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es dich nicht wahnsinnig, wenn du den ganzen Tag versuchst, die Leute auf die ialer Problematik aufmerksam zu machen und dann würdest du sehen, wie deine Schwester munter ohne Schutz drauf los surft.....
> 
> Der einzige Weg damit klarzukommen und nicht zu verzweifeln ist wirklich zu sagen, das geht mich nichts an und im schlimmsten Fall muß ich nicht blechen....


Mit welchem Grund kann ich meine Schwester dazu zwingen, sich nicht zu ruinieren, wenn sie das gerne tun würde?
Und wenn ich sie vor allen möglichen Gefahren schützen möchte, denn würde  sie mich irgendwann rausschmeißen und ich müßte mich erschießen weil ich sie garnicht mehr schützen kann...


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2002)

gastritis schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko;@Rahmat;
> ...also ich mag Euch zumindest virtuell beide gerne! Und ich finde das Forum Klasse.!
> (ich möchte nun über mein eigentliches Problem sprechen:...Frage an meinen Chef...was ich mich immer in echt nicht traute..) wie fühlst Du Dich eigentlich dabei, so einen Saftladen zu führen?)  unk:


 unk:  *?????*  :crazy:


----------

